# General > Genealogy >  John Graham family Lybster

## pamela fayle

Anyone got any ideas for tracking this family:
Parents John Graham and Helen (nee McPherson) (I have Helen's death registration but not John's) Alll children born in CLyth or Lybster area.  John Graham the father was a mason and crofter. I can't find any further info on the four children???
Alexander Graham born (1833) 
Janet Graham born (1842) 
George Graham born (1843)
John Graham born (1847)

----------


## htwood

It appears they are on the 1841 Latheron census, using http://freecen.rootsweb.com.  Sorry, I tried to cut and paste the info, but no joy.

They are also on the 1851 Latheron census at Newlands, and says that John Graham was born overseas, Cape of Good Hope, and that Hellen was born in Golspie, Sutherland.  Children Alex. Janet George and John are listed also.

The family doesnt seem to be listed on the 1861 census for all of Caithness.

----------


## pamela fayle

sorry i haven't got back to you - I had the early census info but they seem to have disappeared after that. this is what I have so far:  
Helen Macpherson, the youngest of William and Janets children, married John Graham on 5 July 1833, the banns having been read on 7 June that year. John was a crofter of 3 acres at Newlands near Clyth and also a mason by trade.  They had seven children but lost three at a young age: Alexander (18/10/1833); Janet I (17/9/1837) who died in infancy; William (11/8/1839) who may not have survived into adulthood as he was not at home for the 1841 census; Janet II (13/2/1842); George (2/9/1843); John (4/10/1847) and Helen (3/3/1851) who died in infancy. 
In the 1861 census, John Graham, aged 53 and his wife Helen were living at Newlands, Clyth with daughter Janet (19) and sons George (18) and John (13) at home.  Alexander would have been 28 and presumably had left home for work and marriage.  Both John and Helen state that they were born in Golspie parish and their children were all born at Clyth. However, in two other census documents (1851 and 1871), John lists his place of birth as the Cape of Good Hope on board ship.
Helen died on 5 October 1864 at age 58 at Shilvery, Clyth of Brights disease of the kidneys, which she had suffered from for 18 months according to Dr George Burn who certified the death.  Helens husband John survived her and was the one who registered the death. John then married Helen/Ellen Clark on 2 February 1866 in Latheron parish and in the 1871 census they were living together in mid-Clyth. He was 63 and recorded as a mason and she was 50. The children had already all left home and have proved difficult to trace but the boys at least may have emigrated prior to 1871, although I have been unable to track them further in the records.
anyone else have any ideas??

----------


## bluelady

have you tried contacting the Clan Gunn musuem at Latheron,? they have a lot of data of folk in e area going back years ago.It might be worth giving them a try as they can do a search for you if the info is there.  
Clan Gunn Society

----------


## fred

> William (11/8/1839) who may not have survived into adulthood as he was not at home for the 1841 census;


My 1841 census shows John, Helen, Alex and William living at Lybster with a Helen McBeath aged 70 to 75.

William married Elizabeth Dunbar on the 27th Nov 1863 at Luisburgh Wick, they had a daughter Jessie who died in 1876 aged 6. William died 4th May 1921 and Elizabeth 23rd March 1922 they are buried in Watten churchyard.

----------


## pamela fayle

Have doubled checked the census data - it was actually 1851 when William was not at home (that will teach me not to double check everything when writing things up) - he would have been about 15 so could have been staying somewhere, visiting or even working at that age.  Are you sure this is my William who died in 1921 (could not find that death on Scotlands people but will check again in Watten) Do you have the death registration showing who his parents were?  thanks for answering - great news if this is William Graham from Lybster/Clyth son of John and Helen - it would be the first of the children I have been able to find.  cheers

----------


## pamela fayle

Ok - have found that in the 1851 census, WIlliam was indeed not at home but was already working at the age of 12 and quite a way from home.  He is listed as a servant to the Craig family in Wick parish.  thanks for various bits of help.

----------


## fred

> Have doubled checked the census data - it was actually 1851 when William was not at home (that will teach me not to double check everything when writing things up) - he would have been about 15 so could have been staying somewhere, visiting or even working at that age.  Are you sure this is my William who died in 1921 (could not find that death on Scotlands people but will check again in Watten) Do you have the death registration showing who his parents were?  thanks for answering - great news if this is William Graham from Lybster/Clyth son of John and Helen - it would be the first of the children I have been able to find.  cheers


No I don't have the death certificate but I have the 1881 census returns for all of Britain, there was only one William Graham born in Latheron on them.

	Dwelling:	South Dunn
	Census Place:	Watten, Caithness, Scotland
	Source:	FHL Film 0203402     GRO Ref    Volume 042    EnumDist 3    Page 1
	Marr	Age	Sex	Birthplace
William GRAHAME	M	40 	M	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Head
	Occ:	Farm Servant
Elizabeth GRAHAME	M	44 	F	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Wife
	Occ:	Farm Serv Wife
Jessie SWANSON	U	21 	F	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Step Daur
	Occ:	Out Door Serv
John GRAHAME	U	17 	M	Wick, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Son
	Occ:	Farm Serv
Marjory Helen GRAHAME	 	13 	F	Watten, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Daur
	Occ:	Scholar
John Alexr. GRAHAME	 	12 	M	Edinburgh, Edinburgh, Scotland
	Rel:	Nephew
	Occ:	Scholar
Georgina Dunbar GRAHAME	 	8 	F	Watten, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Daur
	Occ:	Scholar
Isabella GRAHAME	 	6 	F	Watten, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Daur
	Occ:	Scholar
Jessie GRAHAME	 	4 	F	Watten, Caithness, Scotland

----------

